# Principle of Divine right church government



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 4, 2020)

Who is pictured?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Who is pictured?



Edmund Calamy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 4, 2020)

Does this work address what subjection the church owes to the state? If so, what part?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Does this work address what subjection the church owes to the state? If so, what part?


Part 2, chapter nine, but not exhaustively and in context of the general subject in view; so for instance, I do not recall they address if the magistrate can call for no gatherings during the time of plague.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 4, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Part 2, chapter nine, but not exhaustively and in context of the general subject in view; so for instance, I do not recall they address if the magistrate can call for no gatherings during the time of plague.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 4, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Thank you, sir!



Have you read James Bannerman's _Church of Christ?_


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 4, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Have you read James Bannerman's _Church of Christ?_


I have not. It's another one of those books that has gotten away.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 4, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have not. It's another one of those books that has gotten away.



You may want to at least read chapter 8 for now. If I remember correctly, he devotes around 100 pages to the _Church in its relation to the State._

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 4, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> You may want to at least read chapter 8 for now. If I remember correctly, he devotes around 100 pages to the _Church in its relation to the State._


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2020)

So is that Chinese Winnie the Pooh guy ruling under divine right? 

And how about if the CIA could kill him an set up another guy. 

Is that guy then ruling under divine right?

Divine Right of Kings sounds like a convenient way for folks to hold onto power. Divine right doesn't do much good if you have willing assassins to exterminate these folks.


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 5, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> So is that Chinese Winnie the Pooh guy ruling under divine right?
> 
> And how about if the CIA could kill him an set up another guy.
> 
> ...


You might be in the wrong thread.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Apr 5, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> So is that Chinese Winnie the Pooh guy ruling under divine right?
> 
> And how about if the CIA could kill him an set up another guy.
> 
> ...


Winnie is ruling by Divine decree, and if the the CIA whacked him it would be by God's decree and in His providence which rules all things. But I'm not sure that's what this thread is about.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 5, 2020)

Truly the wrong thread. Start your own thread if you like.



Tom Hart said:


> You might be in the wrong thread.





Ben Zartman said:


> Winnie is ruling by Divine decree, and if the the CIA whacked him it would be by God's decree and in His providence which rules all things. But I'm not sure that's what this thread is about.





Pergamum said:


> So is that Chinese Winnie the Pooh guy ruling under divine right?
> 
> And how about if the CIA could kill him an set up another guy.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

